# NJBBQ.com state champs



## djacob (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone going to NJ State champs july 11th weekend?

i will be there all weekend checking it out. 

would love to meet some people

thanks
Dave


----------



## bbqman (Jun 4, 2008)

look for the big yellow truck, stop by and ask for Don


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 4, 2008)

Hopefully!  Didn't get to go last year, but I did the year before.  I'll know closer to that weekend. We go down the shore bout every other weekend anyway, just have to see if that's our down there weekend.


----------



## 13spicerub (Jun 4, 2008)

as much as i'd love to check out the comp, i doubt it. even if gas was free there's no way you can get me on the parkway on a weekend in the summer.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 4, 2008)

Wait until about 3:00 on Saturday, your weekly vacationers are checked in and your weekenders have been there since Friday night! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Where are you coming from??


----------



## 13spicerub (Jun 4, 2008)

bergen county if im at my place (about 3 hours from wildwood)

gloucester county if im at my girl's place (about an hour from wildwood)

its also not so much the ride there, its the ride home on sunday night so i make it to work monday morning. Everyone leaves at the same time.  I'm a pro at jersey shore driving. I went to college right near LBI/Atlantic City.  I've spent upwards of 3 hours in driving in the GSP because of traffic in the summer.


----------

